# Stauer Watches



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

In the sun newspaper today there is a readers offer for a stauer automatic.Rolex daytona lookalike. h34r: h34r:

All the details can be found at stauer direct dot com,just for people to have a look and give opinions!!

Brian.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d say there is a Chinese connection, I noticed a few items on the website which are identical to Alphas but at a much more inflated price


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Only seen one Stauer in the "flesh" - not too good IMHO


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

_'In the sun newspaper '_ would have me reaching for my longest bargepole tbh ... Paul


----------



## Chukas (Aug 7, 2008)

PaulBoy said:


> _'In the sun newspaper '_ would have me reaching for my longest bargepole tbh ... Paul


I buy it for the sports pullout as i like a wee flutter at the weekend!! 

I thought they would be cheap rubbish.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Don't you love their adverts :lol: Free car with every watch  Thats of course if you beleive you are getting a Â£26,000 (from the website) watch for Â£100 with change for said car.

You can see why people get "suckered" in with these kind of adverts



























Mike


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`d say there is a Chinese connection, I noticed a few items on the website which are identical to Alphas but at a much more inflated price


Last I looked into it, Stauer appeared to be made by Dixmont-Guangzhou. The black dial one used to be sold with some tall story about it being a replica of the world's first automatic wristwatch, designed and built by Swiss craftsmen etc, etc.










The movement is the old Shanghai B. Not a bad motor; feels sort of Russian when you wind it.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

They look awful & should be all placed under the wheels of a friendly steamroller!



Chascomm said:


> Not a bad motor; feels sort of Russian when you wind it.


Maybe, but not a Â£26k motor ..


----------



## ENY55V (Mar 17, 2006)

MIKE said:


> You can see why people get "suckered" in with these kind of adverts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another brand name to add to the list of watches that are now coming up like mushrooms. Stauer.co.uk is "part of" MP Innovation - a New York based American company. Hence the glittering and heavy marketing.

They all look very much Chinese style and design - the sort that one can buy in Hong Kong for $10.

Another marketing version of the Krug Bauman saga.


----------

